# My first impressions of my G43



## sbc_pd10 (Dec 13, 2007)

Thought I would post a quick little review of my first impressions of the G43. I happen to work at a blue label dealership and had been saving a GSSF coupon for a G43, so when 6 blue label guns came in I jumped on one. So far I probably have around 100 rounds through the gun(I wasn't counting as we were shooting lots of different things) and I was honestly impressed with the accuracy. 

First off the good points- I personally HATE small guns but in this case with the grip extension mag that came with it, it actually feels pretty good in my hand. We were shooting about 10 yards which is plenty far enough for a small pistol like this and probably a little too far but at that range when I did my part it was plenty accurate. I was worried about this because when I tried the G42 at a trade show when it first came out neither I nor any of the other 100+ people I saw shoot it found it to be very accurate. We used several different ammos including sellier and bellot, remington umc, winchester white box, and tula brass. They all performed well in the firearm and I have no complaints about it feeding or extracting any.(Its a Glock I didn't expect any issues). I do love the fact that its small enough to fit in my pocket and I have ordered a desantis nemesis holster for it. When that arrives I will try and post my feelings on the combination of the 2 as I have never carried in the pocket before and this will be a new experience.

Now on to a few little negatives- First and foremost I think the trigger is overly stiff from the factory. I will certainly be looking to smooth it out a little bit in the near future. When I failed to place my shots I felt certain it was my fault because the trigger just does not agree with me. It probably won't affect many shooters but I am sure there will be others like me who are used to a Walther PPQ trigger or even a Glock with the 3.5 Ghost connector that will find it a bit too stiff. On the other hand it is a carry gun and for some people a stiffer trigger is probably a good idea. The only other complaint I would say I have about the gun was most likely my own fault as well. Before anybody says it, yes I know I should have taken it down and cleaned it from the factory before shooting it and I do with most of my firearms but in this case I did not have the opportunity to do so prior to going to the range and I figured its a Glock so it should be fine anyway. Well I was apparently wrong. About half the mags we shot through the gun ended with a failure to of the slide to lock open after the last round. It seemed to get better as the day wore on as well. When I stripped it down to clean it, I noticed it seemed to have WAY more of the gold antisieze Glock puts on from the factory then what is normally found in them. It was bad enough that using Remoil spraying in the slide it looked like glitter flying out the gun and gold dust running everywhere. I also found where it had caked up in to chunks on the rails so I am pretty sure that was the problem. When I get a chance to go shoot some more I will post an update.

Sorry its short and too the point and I wish I had some pictures but it was a quick range trip in the rain so we sort of rushed through shooting and didn't take time to do any of the normal review and prep stuff I would normally do.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

sbc_pd10 said:


> Before anybody says it, yes I know I should have taken it down and cleaned it from the factory before shooting it and I do with most of my firearms but in this case I did not have the opportunity to do so prior to going to the range and I figured its a Glock so it should be fine anyway. Well I was apparently wrong. About half the mags we shot through the gun ended with a failure to of the slide to lock open after the last round. It seemed to get better as the day wore on as well. When I stripped it down to clean it, I noticed it seemed to have WAY more of the gold antisieze Glock puts on from the factory then what is normally found in them. It was bad enough that using Remoil spraying in the slide it looked like glitter flying out the gun and gold dust running everywhere. I also found where it had caked up in to chunks on the rails so I am pretty sure that was the problem. When I get a chance to go shoot some more I will post an update..


So much for never having to clean a Glock (I couldnt resist) Sounds (reads) like a really nice gun. I may end up getting one myself.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Congrats on the new GLOCK.

Something to think about when buying your new pocket holster. With a round chambered , you may want to look into a stiffer holster to protect the trigger , rather then the soft sided 
" nemesis "

Good luck


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

You know better but? Always field strip, clean, and lube before a first firing with any firearm. A bone dry gun, packing oil, cosmoline, gold antiseize, are not lubricants and will serve the gun no justice in reliabilty and perhaps damage while being first shot.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

denner said:


> You know better but? Always field strip, clean, and lube before a first firing with any firearm. A bone dry gun, packing oil, cosmoline, gold antiseize, are not lubricants and will serve the gun no justice in reliabilty and perhaps damage while being first shot.


Yeah, 1st thing I do with a new gun is field strip, clean, and lube before it ever leaves the house.


----------



## sbc_pd10 (Dec 13, 2007)

denner said:


> You know better but? Always field strip, clean, and lube before a first firing with any firearm. A bone dry gun, packing oil, cosmoline, gold antiseize, are not lubricants and will serve the gun no justice in reliabilty and perhaps damage while being first shot.


As I already stated I am well aware so this post is just redundant and the following post as well. Yes I did not do it. There are reasons I was not able to first but it doesn't matter. The fact is it happened and I am sure this is what caused the problem. However it was equally important to report this for the accuracy of my original post and for others to be aware.


----------



## sbc_pd10 (Dec 13, 2007)

pic said:


> Congrats on the new GLOCK.
> 
> Something to think about when buying your new pocket holster. With a round chambered , you may want to look into a stiffer holster to protect the trigger , rather then the soft sided
> " nemesis "
> ...


My Nemesis came in yesterday. I certainly do not feel its soft and I am perfectly comfortable carrying with a round in the chamber in the holster. In fact I am surprised how much I am enjoying having this lil fella in this nemesis holster in my pocket.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

My Nemesis pocket holster was on the soft side without any leather or hard plastic insert. 

Mine I could fold in half.

If they improved on the holster I wasn't aware of it.

I was thinking about a protrusion hitting the area of the trigger with a soft sided holster.
Thanks for the response back and wishing plenty of reliability with your new piece.
:smt023


----------

